# Bell thinks Jennings is quicker than TJ



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Rookie point guard Brandon Jennings turned 20 on Wednesday.
> 
> He's already turning the heads of his teammates who have been working out with him at the team training facility.
> 
> "Brandon with his quickness, he kind of reminds me of T.J. Ford, almost," Bucks guard Charlie Bell said. "No knock to T.J., Brandon has a nice handle, and I think he might be a little quicker."


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/60807857.html

Hope it's true.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jennings looked amazingly quick in summer league, but quicker than ford is just nit picky... they are both extremely quick. What i want is for BJ to distribute,shoot,defend better than ford did


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Being quicker than T.J. was would be insane. Top that with the fact Jennings can shoot better and probably will be a better defender makes me feel all warm and fuzzy on the inside.

Note: roux, I love the new avatar.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I have no doubts in my mind that Jennings is quicker than Ford ever was, and that's an incredible feat.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

not sure about being quicker than tj. i guess i'll believe it when i see it. jennings can be a better pg than tjford even if he weren't quite as fast.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

c_dog said:


> not sure about being quicker than tj. *i guess i'll believe it when i see it*. jennings can be a better pg than tjford even if he weren't quite as fast.


Same with me. TJ is fast as hell but I've seen Jennings play a couple times and he was crazy fast. I guess we'll truly see whos faster when the Bucks and Pacers meet up!


----------

